# Biggest flounder you ever seen!



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

You're welcome!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Poof, it's gone!

I caught a monster bout that size years back diving w/ manatee in south FL. Scooped it up w/ my hands, almost acted tame. Cute little buggers!


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Jason said:


> Poof, it's gone!
> 
> I caught a monster bout that size years back diving w/ manatee in south FL. Scooped it up w/ my hands, almost acted tame. Cute little buggers!


Haha I gigged this one. The water made him look legal. I used this custom made gig.

Thanks for the help. I doubled the thread by accident. Wound up just changing it to something else trying to keep the peace.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Before the hounds come after me, I'm just kidding about the gig. I caught him on a Matrix Shad Mini of course! What else?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> You're welcome!


This is an invalid thread. There's no foot in the picture.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks almost like a "copper penny".


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Got to admit... Never seen a 2 1/2 foot flounder!:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

While we are on the topic....


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

bowfisher said:


> While we are on the topic....


That thing is awesome! You and I should host a BIG OL' fish fry for the whole forum.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That first one is what shrimpers call a "Twat cover".

Is that "The Hulk" holding the giant tripletail?


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Biggest flounder I seen was 14 pounds from New Jersey caught off a reef site called the old grounds.But up north the size limit gets higher from New York to Maine flounder have to be at least 21 inches.Check out Noreast.com and look at some of the flounders caught its what happens when they make size limits higher.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ya, Im always catching big flounder I have to release:confused1:


----------

